# blown up view of front end assembly?



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a sort of exploded view of what goes where on a 67. I know where the rings go and the radiator support is in place. what goes where on top of what etc. I believe it's time for me to continue buttoning up the front end of this car. then I will tackle the place behind the back window etc.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

buy a copy of the assembly manual.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

VV, Can you be a little more specific about exactly what you need to see???? Eric


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

pontiac, where the hell do I get one of those? lol 

I have the radiator core support in place, what I'm looking for is the pieces and parts that go together to assemble the front end of the 67. basically when I got the car the front end was completely disassembled and in the trunk...so short of guessing this goes here and this might go here, or go on like this. I'd rather know what piece goes where and what piece goes on after it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The Manual should be available from OPGI. I will look for some pics today and post later. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Is this what you need?....this is a 67! And here is a good book.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pic of book.....


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

that's perfect Eric. I'll be getting one of those books ASAP. figured they were lost and forgotten this far in the future.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Readily available OPGI, Performance Years, Ames.....:cheers


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

awesome. got one on order now. thank you sir.... (year one is double the price of the same book. craziness)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You're welcome Sir!:cheers


----------

